# Coming into the door.



## jw1955 (Mar 1, 2008)

I am gone for up to a week at a time. When I come into the house, usually with an armload of things, the "Kidz" are so happy to see me that they get a bit wild, and all vie for my attention at the same time. After getting the armload of things put down, I try not to show favorite's and each time will start with a different dog, petting and saying 'HI", etc.. How can I teach them not to be so "pushy", giving me time to empty my arms?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Ignore them when you get home, even after you have unloaded your arms. The Alpha in the pack greets other pack members when she/he feels like it and in a calm manner.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

I ignore mine too until everyone has backed off and is calm. They don't bombard me at the door anymore like they use to.


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

i do the same thing. Ignore them, let yourself in, kick off your shoes, put everything down, and then say hello. Works pretty well in our house, instead of getting jumped on in the front and getting that surpise *goose* from behind! LOL


----------



## jw1955 (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks, the responces all say the same. I'll try it. Our family had Wiemeraners when I was young, one time my dad came back from a bus. trip and ignored the male a little to long, he hung his suit jacket on the door knob of the closet that night and Curtis hiked his leg on it that night. Dad didn't ignore him for to long after that.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

You did not mention how many dogs you have, but my advice for the moment is appreciate the affection.


----------



## jw1955 (Mar 1, 2008)

We have 4, 3 GSD's (2 Recent Rescue's), and Pom/Beagle mix. After thinking on it last night, I might just try coming in w/o an armload of stuff. I more interested in controlling the jumping.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

To correct for jumping, just turn your back. All this nervous energy--the jumping, yapping, etc. is designed to get your attention. If it doesn't work, they will eventually not do it. Dogs don't continue to do things that they don't derive benefit from, one way or another. 

The ignoring thing is literal. Ignore. Don't speak, don't make eye contact. Don't say, "I'm ignoring you so go away and quit jumping you bad girl." Nothing. They are invisible from the moment you walk in the door until they calm THEMSELVES. They will eventually stop the jumping and wander off, or go lay down. It may take an hour, but they will eventually give up. THEN you can call them to you and give all the lovin' you want. 

After you do this a few times, the dogs will understand the new routine. Mom comes home...if we act crazy, we get nothing. If we act calm, she'll love on us. Pretty soon, coming home will actually be a non-event. They'll look up from the couch as if to say, "oh, it's you? are you back again so soon? Let me know when you want me."


----------

